# Help! I've got Amnesia!



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

So I've found myself at Monster Fish Rescue where they seem to be taking pretty good care of me, but it seems as if this dude doesn't know who I am?? I'm also gender confused... :roll:

I've convinced this guy who calls himself "TheFishGuy" to do a photo shoot and post some pictures on the Cichlid-Forum to figure out who I am. Some fish guy pfft....

Anyway, here's me making love to the camera:









Oh, I love this shot:









Workin' it:









My good side:









Check out my hot tail!:









So what do you think? Am I hot or what?!... or what?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

You are hot indeed! But you really should cut that fish guy a break, why you ask? Because since you are most likely a male fish (as indicated by the pointed anal and dorsal fins) you do realize that it is nearly impossible to tell if you are Melanochromis johanni or Melanaochromis cyaneorhabdos. Both of you are indistinguishable from one another with just a male as a sample. Keep on showing off though as you are a great looking specimen.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm sure I'd be the most common of the two, johanni... correct?

Well atleast I know my first name :lol:

Thank you!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TheFishGuy said:


> I'm sure I'd be the most common of the two, johanni... correct?


I wouldn't make that bet. :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Great :?

So how do I find out who I am then?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TheFishGuy said:


> Great :?
> 
> So how do I find out who I am then?


You don't. It is one of the two, you'll never know which.


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I loved reading your post! Hot stuff!


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Good looking fish! 

Now i'm not no African specialist, but from looking around,and comparing pics, I'd say it is a female cyaneorhabdos.
That was comparing fins, and looking at the body, and the coloring of the stripes, and looking through many pictures....


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh great, now I could be chick? you people are killin' me, And if there's no way to tell if I'm a cornlobos or johansenburg then why is there two names?

Should I be strapping on my crash helmut now?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

ArcticCatRider said:


> Good looking fish!
> 
> Now i'm not no African specialist, but from looking around,and comparing pics, I'd say it is a female cyaneorhabdos.
> That was comparing fins, and looking at the body, and the coloring of the stripes, and looking through many pictures....


Unfortunately, looks are not valid determinates in gender for cyaneorhabdos. I've had females that you would swear were males using your characterizations.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TheFishGuy said:


> Oh great, now I could be chick? you people are killin' me, And if there's no way to tell if I'm a cornlobos or johansenburg then why is there two names?


Adult male Melanoma cornlobos and johansenburg's are identical. Female johansenburg's and juveniles are orange, while cornlobos all look like adult males. If you don't get them as juveniles, and you have a blue one, you'll never know for certain which it is.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: :lol: So..... What about hybridizational situations?
I assume it happens all the time eh? 
So I could I be a hybrid eh?
We're not gettin' anywhere folks, I'm still Confucius.

Confucious say, Support bacteria... it's the only culture some people have...

Anywho
So if TheFishGuy were to list me on his site what would he list?

"Adopt this Melanoma cornlohansenburg"


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TheFishGuy said:


> Anywho
> So if TheFishGuy were to list me on his site what would he list?
> 
> "Adopt this Melanoma cornlohansenburg"


Unknown Melanochromis species.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> :lol: :lol: So..... What about hybridizational situations?
> I assume it happens all the time eh?


I find this to be very trueâ€¦

A lot of times these fish are sold as â€œelectric blue johanniiâ€


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm sure there is some way that you can differentiate between the two with some patience and a reasonable dissection microscope. I'm not sure what the official difference is, it may be a slight variation in teeth or scale count. So if you really wanted to find out you could.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, no one's dissecting me that's for sure!

OK, so My name is "Unknown Melanoma"

:thumb: Sweet


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

One question, TFG...

WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN???

And did you seriously have to rescue that cute little thing? I thought you only picked up fish that ate that one for snacks! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh c'mon, we rescue everything and anything. 
Sometimes people move and can't take their fish or reptiles.
Sometimes people buy or inherit a tank and they don't want the fish...
Sometimes people refuse to take unwanted or home needing fish back to a pet store because they're afraid of where the fish might end up.

We will attempt to rescue, re-habilatate and rehome any fish (or reptile) of any size.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I know, I know... :thumb:

I'm just jerking your chain.

Wish you'd been around when my husband had that Melanoma auratus...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

No worries about even listing him on the site, he's going to a 300gal african display tank at a local shop who works with us :thumb:


----------

